# Gender Disappointment Support Board



## Guppy051708

:pink:_*Welcome*_ :blue:​
This thread is dedicated to the mamas & papas that are grieving over GD. We are all here to support one another, encourage, and help those standing next to us while we experience our "loss". This is a very emotional time for many and having that extra kinship will help. :hugs:

*This is a judgement free zone.* No one will judge you for having GD. :nope: The basic understanding of this thread is that you dearly love all of your children, but you have certain feelings about not having that special bond with the other gender. 

Feel free to comment anytime about _ANYTHING_. Obviously the main topics are gender disappointment and coping with that, but anything can be chatter about here :D My hopes are that we all become close through experiencing our grieving together. :friends: This is such a vulnerable time and we can use the understanding and friendship without the worriment of being judged. :flower:

Please include the following in your first post:

*Number of Children*: 2
*Child Name(s)*: Isaiah & Elliot
*Genders*: :blue: & :blue:
*Ages*: 19 months & 7 weeks
*Was Hoping for*: :pink:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I'm SabrinaKat

I have one little boy, named Finn -- he's a little over 2 months and perfect! Always dreamed of a little girl, whose name would have been Julia -- wonder if my mc was my little girl, but love my little man sooooooooooooo much!

sigh........

best wishes


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi there! thanks for joining :hugs:
I MCed my first baby as well...i really believe she was a girl :sad1:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

*Number of Children:* 2
*Child Name(s):* Izaiah & Teagen
*Genders:* :blue: & :blue:
*Ages:* 4yrs & 22months
*Was Hoping for:* :pink:


----------



## rwhite

Number of Children: 1
Child Name(s): Lachlan
Genders: :blue:
Ages: 2
Was Hoping for: :pink:


----------



## BlueHadeda

*Number of Children:* 3 (4th on the way)
*Child Name(s):* Nian, Meonie and Luan
*Genders:* :blue:, :pink:, :blue: & :yellow: 
*Ages:* 11, 8 and 4
*Was Hoping for:* Always :pink:, I suspect this last baby to be another boy


----------



## Missy86

One boy, 1 boy on the way
was hoping for a girl


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have 4 boys, number 5 on the way, 16 week gender scan 31st April, fx for a pink bundle x


----------



## Guppy051708

cosmicgirl- i can't wait to hear about it! i hope you get your girl!


----------



## rwhite

Good luck cosmicgirl, I hope this is a pink one for you <3


----------



## Angelmarie

I have 

Eden: :blue: 8 years
Caelan: :blue: 2 years

We are NTNP with a view to conceiving in the next few months. Fingers crossed. I always wanted a little girl. I am hoping beyond hope that number 3 is a girl as its my last chance - I had a hard enough job convincing OH to try for #3 so no chance of any more!!! Im so nervous to start trying and falling pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Angelmarie said:


> I have
> 
> Eden: :blue: 8 years
> Caelan: :blue: 2 years
> 
> We are NTNP with a view to conceiving in the next few months. Fingers crossed. I always wanted a little girl. I am hoping beyond hope that number 3 is a girl as its my last chance - I had a hard enough job convincing OH to try for #3 so no chance of any more!!! Im so nervous to start trying and falling pregnant. :wacko:

Can totally relate :hugs:
:dust: for your next bump to be :pink:!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi,

I have one :pink: and one :blue: on the way. 
I was hoping for another :pink: to be honest. And am feeling down about having a boy. Which I wasn't expecting feeling down about.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------

